# what else can you say?



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Obama just sucks, he ain't listening, but in the end, he will..........



> Our Clueless Commander
> By Michael Goodwin
> - FOXNews.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

He is the worst leader I have seen in my lifetime. By far.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> He is the worst leader I have seen in my lifetime. By far.


X2


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

He's a dangerous joke...and I don't like his wife either. :run:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i think he already knows, this is it, the first and last chance for a wild left wing liberal to ever hold this office again. he has 3 more years to trash our country (HC, C&T, unemployment, DEFICIT!) and he is full speed ahead, unless he totally reverses course on a number of issues, he has no chance in '12.....none. Independents have learned a lesson they will never forget!


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's from FOX news it can't be true (at least according to our leftist brethren). :wink:


----------

